# Knee Wraps and Wrist Straps



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wondered if anyone has a great recommendation for wraps (wrist and knee) for powerlifting.

I'm looking at: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/strengthshop-diablo-knee-wraps.html

As they'll go with my red shoes (hehe) or the Odin ones appeal as a 2nd.

But mostly want something that will last and do the job. Length allowable is 2m max.

Thanks,


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't buy any of strengthshops own equipment i constantly hear how the threads are coming undone or tearing.

Go with Inzer/Titan/Metal or ATP

Each wrap is different so going by colour is kinda silly 

edit: you also cant use the strengthshops in competition if you plan to compete


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I bought a pair of knee wraps off ebay, 6 quid total, I don't care if they don't last a year, but the quality is quite amazing for the money. It's velcro attaching, but you can tuck it under anyway.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

need to check what your fed allows

for example GBPF only allows titan Inzer or Metal

Titan THP's are awesome very stiff though so you may want a slightly softer wrap if youre not used to a really stiff extreme wrap


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks all - off to check now. I have just sent off registration for WSA (Welsh Strength Association) and plan to stick with them this year as they're local to me so travel and accomodation isn't an issue (along with childcare). But after that would likely be the GBPF if I start competiting further away. So may as well buy now for longevity.

Thanks for the heads up on strengthshop too hadn't realised that.

and yeah the colour is just me being a girl I know.. lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks all - off to check now. I have just sent off registration for WSA (Welsh Strength Association) and plan to stick with them this year as they're local to me so travel and accomodation isn't an issue (along with childcare). But after that would likely be the GBPF if I start competiting further away. So may as well buy now for longevity.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on strengthshop too hadn't realised that.
> 
> and yeah the colour is just me being a girl I know.. lol


i believe the WSA run tested and untested comps, and their tested comps are done under IPF rules so you'd have to have either titan, inzer or metal and limited to 2m


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I opted for tested on the form but I think ultimately that needs membership of another federation which I won't be doing unless I have to this year. I knew it was limited to 2m but will go for a brand.. I think it'll be titan going by price I found last night but likely still go with their more stretchy ones as to be honest the one time someone put them on for me I hated them - but think it was just they were too tight for me so I'll get used to them gradually then tighten from there. 

Thanks again


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

You'd probably prefer the titaniums then, nowhere near as stiff as the THP's but still plenty of support


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> You'd probably prefer the titaniums then, nowhere near as stiff as the THP's but still plenty of support


yeah thats what I was thinking.. there are beginner to intermediate ones but figured they're likely too light for long term. 

Thanks for the advice really appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Be aware that wraps are not classed as 'RAW'

GBPF allow the use of neoprean sleeves in 'classic' competitons now - dont think there is a limit on the manufacturer of these. However the odins are not Neopreans.

just a heads up


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> Be aware that wraps are not classed as 'RAW'
> 
> GBPF allow the use of neoprean sleeves in 'classic' competitons now - dont think there is a limit on the manufacturer of these. However the odins are not Neopreans.
> 
> just a heads up


yeah had figured it removes the raw aspect, I'll be raw of any other equipment (for now) but do plan to get into my blooming inzer squat suit one day.. or buy a bigger one! lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Ive got thor straps, as they were on offer. they do the job i need which is to help my wrist.

couldnt complain at price when they were on offer either!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I wondered if anyone has a great recommendation for wraps (wrist and knee) for powerlifting.
> 
> I'm looking at: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/strengthshop-diablo-knee-wraps.html
> 
> ...


I got the maximuscle knee wraps with Velcro fastening .

Good quality and easy to use plus their black and red to match ur shoes


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jay101 said:


> I got the maximuscle knee wraps with Velcro fastening .
> 
> Good quality and easy to use plus their black and red to match ur shoes


I'm sourcing a red vest top (wrong time of year) at the moment as was thinking mainly red n' black would be easier than purple! lol I like your style!  My socks have a red stripe down the back too. lol

I'll have to see if they're legal for my fed though but thanks for the tip and review.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Decided - I think.. lol I'm going to borrow some from my friend (who is reffing the comp in January so won't be using hers) and going to buy some Inzer Iron wraps

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=WRAPS_IRONZ

They're red and black so will go with my desire to match..  and I assume are a good grade.. anyone used them?

What do you think @Harry Sacks / anyone will they pass for IPF rules?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Decided - I think.. lol I'm going to borrow some from my friend (who is reffing the comp in January so won't be using hers) and going to buy some Inzer Iron wraps
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=WRAPS_IRONZ
> 
> ...


They are IPF legal

I've never used them, i prefer Titan over Inzer, though i have a couple pairs true black knee wraps im yet to try

Mate of mine uses them and he likes them a lot

Dont get the short ones though, get mid or long sized ones


----------

